# Englische Iteams



## Tharek (19. März 2005)

joa also ich hab mir mal die iteams der leader von der BL reingezogen xD
sind ja ganz nett nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gg b3n wieviel agy hast du? mal so neben bei
dann ist mir aber bei neil aufgefallen das seine iteams alle auf englisch angezeigt wird....
dann die frage @neil hast du die englische version oder nur nen bug?

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Tharek (19. März 2005)

oops sry da hinter steht ja der client -.-

Greetz Tharek


----------



## B3N (21. März 2005)

Hehe, leider sind die Items nicht mehr aktuell...aber heute Abend kannst du schauen, dann stehen dort wieder aktuelle Daten drin.

Grund dafür ist:

Am Wochenende gab es bei uns intern vom Hoster eine Domainumstellung, BLASC kommt mit dieser in der aktuellen Version leider nicht klar (woraus der Versionskonflikt resultiert), deshalb werden wir heute Abend einen Hotfix aufspielen, der das Problem behebt. Wir bitten um Geduld.


----------

